# Chainsaws



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2014)

I've always been a Stihl guy... was raised using Stihl weed eaters, blowers, and small chainsaws. I'm in the market for a new saw... been using a borrowed MS180 with a 16" bar and it's just not big enough for what I need. Been looking for something that can handle a 20" bar. 

Now... I've got a pretty good idea about Stihl products, and was looking at something like a MS261 or 362.

Also been looking on craigslist to see what I could find, and ran across a Husqvarna 61 with a 24" bar. I realize that there are a couple different models of this saw, and I've requested pictures and an approximate age to try and figure out whether this is the 'rancher' model or not. From what i've read, the rancher doesn't have quite the power that the regular 61 has. He says it runs great, and comes with the original case. Any thoughts on a fair price if it's not a rancher model?

@woodtickgreg I know you had mentioned that I should look at the professional series saws because of the crankcase... would that apply here, or not?


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2014)

I'm a diehard Stihl guy myself, so can't imagine anything else... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 6, 2014)

I have the 55 rancher from lowes and have went threw 40" black walnut and that size sycamore and maple and anything else came that way. Both are great brands can't go wrong with either. David


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2014)

Both Stihl and Husqvarna make great saws, and both make lemons. Stick with the pro models if you want to buy a saw that outlast you. Buying a tool of any kind simply because of the name tag is always a recipe for disaster. My dad still thinks Craftsman power tools are the best lol - but most of their stuff sucks (JMO). Buying by brand alone and you might get a good saw you might not. The consumer model saws on the shelves in the big box stores and Tractor Supply may have a Stihl or Husky or J'red name tag but they are all consumer model saws. They can be okay for ,limited use but they won't take the kind of beating Greg and I use them for.

Pick a cc class you need, then start looking at the local service you have available. If you don't have a Husky service center but you have a Stihl and a Dolmar then stick with the pro class Stihls and Dolmar models and buy the one you think has the best reputation. Use the arboristsite.com search engine and read as many reviews as you can for the model/s you're interested in. You will read a lot of _"I have always run Grim Reaper chainsaws and they have served me well. So, they are the best chainsaws all others suck." _Maybe not in those exact words but you read between the lines and you realize most people simply tout what they own. Silly boys. Only give credence to the reviews you can see are from guys without that idiotic ford/chevy mentality.

Trying to help someone realize that buying a name tag is often counterproductive to getting into the best saw for the money, is always almost an impossible task. That's why the republican and democratic parties still have a lock on the political system in this county.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2014)

Chevy is better than ford... 

Here's the saw. It's not the rancher, it's the standard 61 with magnesium crank case. 24" bar. This is the size that I'm looking for, and seems to have good reviews. The guy is asking $250, but it looks like $150 is more along the lines of it's value based on what I read. The guy said he thinks it's about 30 years old. Big question is do I spend $150 on this or $700 on a new Stihl? I guess that's a question I gotta answer for myself. @Kevin do you have any experience with this saw, or know first hand how they perform?


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2014)

What's the number on the metal tag? Should be fomrat like ASS.xxx.xx The orange top 61s I think are the latter models with the white and gray top (like yours) the older ones. The las two number are the YOM I believe. I have no personal experience with them. But I can't help you answer your question because IMO it is wrong . . . . . 



JR Custom Calls said:


> Big question is do I spend $150 on this or $700 on a new Stihl?



Shouldn't the question be "_... do I spend $150 on this used saw of unknown condition, or $700ish dollars on a new saw - brand yet undetermined_". Just hop into your superior chevy and go buy a superior Stihl and get it over with - you already have your mind made up so why fight it? I don't think I can be of any help.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2014)

Jonathan, that is a very old husky, it doesn't even have a chain brake. It is an all metal crankcase. When I recommend a professional saw it is because they have metal crankcases and are not prone to warping from heat and causing an air leak that seizes the motor. I would only consider that saw if you are very 2 cycle savy and Know what to look out for. I myself would look at it but I am very good with 2 strokes and skilled enough to run a saw safely without a chain brake and not cut my leg off. I will say this "you get what you pay for" Meaning if you buy an old saw for less it is just an old saw. If you want a saw that will serve you well for a long time then I would pony up for a new one if you can. I wouldn't get hung up on the name brand of a saw as there are a lot of good saws out there. Stihls have had some issues with air filters not sealing and sucking air causing engine seizures. Makita, echo, huskvarna, stihl, and others all make good quality metal crankase saws that are at least 50cc or bigger to run a 20" bar. Echo's are good saws and reasonably priced, look at any of their saws with a P in the model number, those are the professional saws with metal crankcases and will not be found in a big box store, you need to go to a power equipment dealer to get them. Makitas can also be purchased from a home depot with a tool rental department. Al manufacturers make a plastic crank case saw to make a cheaper price point, stihl, husky, and echo all do this but they also offer professional saws with metal crankcases for durability. If a dealer doesn't know which saws have metal crankcases then walk away, they just want to sell you anything and not what you want. I never bs my customers in the power equipment shop when they ask good intelligent questions about equipment, and will listen to what I have to say. Most of the saws today out there called farm boss etc., are just to sell to consumers and are plastic crankcase, the old saws with those names where metal, they are just riding on the name and consumers fall for it. I hope that some of this information is useful to you and makes some sense and helps you to make a good decission on a saw that will last a long long time. I think my husky 365 is about 12 to 15 years old, it is now on it's 3rd ignition coil, they are known for that. I also have an echo 50cc saw that is over 20 years old, never rebuilt and still runs great. I do have a couple of old stihls that I will be rebuilding, but like I said, I am 2 cycle savy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Greg. And to yours and Kevin's point, I'm not really hung up on a brand per se. I just know Stihl, and know the owner of the hardware store that sells them and can get a good deal. That said, there is a power equipment place nearby that sells husqvarna and echo, so I'll stop by on my way home from work one evening and check them out.

I'm pretty technically inclined, and can usually fix things... but I realize that there's a difference between a little bit of maintenance and constantly sinking cash in to something. After speaking with him a bit, it looks like he might be interested in a trade for some stuff, which would likely be a deal sealer for me. 

Greg, I asked about the brake and he said it did have one... I missed it the first time looking at the pic, but I see it now that he pointed it out. It's metal instead of the plastic like I'm used to seeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2014)

I do like husky's air filters and how they seal much better. They are also pleated felt or paper which has more surface area. I have also had a lot of experience with the upper end or pro version Echo's and have nothing but good things to say about them, they are built extremely well inside the motor, high quality Japanese. The Makita's are tough enough to use for a rental saw, and people abuse them pretty good. I think Makita makes a 62 or 65cc saw with a 20" bar, they are made by Dolmar, a German manufactured saw. Just some more thoughts.............


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Greg. I added a few things to my prior post while you were posting.. my phone was almost dead and I needed to submit before I lost everything I'd typed out. 

I'm going to try and stop by and look at the echo and husqvarna saws tomorrow. I've looked the stihls over pretty well, and read quite a bit on them. It's really hard to get much out of reviews on the internet, because people that have no experience with saws see that it starts and cuts wood and instantly give it 5 stars... and people who are used to a certain brand give it 1 star because they don't like the placement on something. Seems that the arborists site that I've seen a lot of info on has a lot of brand snobs on it that clouds the info up as well. Your info is very beneficial! 

I will point out that I'm not looking for a saw that's going to be used daily for long periods of time. Maybe once or twice a month for a few hours. I do want something that'll last a long time, has plenty of power since I have a lot of hedge and I need a 20-24" bar, and something that's going to be reliable. That's why I was inclined to even check out that husqvarna because I know a lot of the older equipment was built better. I have my grandfathers old Stihl with a 16" bar that's about 35+ years old and still starts on the first pull every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2014)

The only real drawback to the older saws is that some parts are hard to come by. You should be able to get most everything for that husky though.


----------

